
Entrepreneur Starts Network of Private Schools; Outperforms Public Schools - da02
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbQCabAfBig
======
tokenizer
This always happens. People listening to Teacher Unions are listening to
Unions, not all teachers.

Competing schools have to provide results, not just to federal powers, which
public schools horribly fail time and time again, but also to their customers.

Those advocating public schooling ONLY (no free market alternatives), please
envision your trade or industry working the same way...

